# How many of you have told a PAX you can't take them somwhere after you have arrived?



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

I like to try and avoid going to certain areas unless I know I have the time to do so. Since I don't know where a PAX is going until I pick them up, I don't know what to say or tell them if they want to go somewhere that I'm not comfortable with (Airports, NYC, Shady Areas, etc.) on certain nights. I'd like to keep things as local or familiar as possible. How do I go about telling the PAX I can't take them somewhere?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

If I was a pax and my uber showed up, then told me they weren't going to take me somewhere, I'd be pissed and e-mailing Uber.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Make up a story so that they would understand and not complain, like it's the end of your shift and you can not afford to go where they need to go. Don't forget to tell them that you have no idea where they need to go until they showed up and you hit "start trip". I haven't had to do it yet, but I know one day I will need to do that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yep. In houston if I go to the airport it could be an hour there and an hour home. I have 3 jobs including uber. Sometimes I have to be somewhere else. I know, my life SHOULD revolve around iber, right?

As long as this only works as a part time gig the pax need to realise this will happen. Since most of them think us making crap money is ok because this is "only for extra money"--many say that--too bad for them.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

a few weeks ago I made the mistake of answering an UberX call with no surge (it was literally 5 feet from where I was and a 4.9* so I said why not. Four chicks get in my car and want to go to Tomball TX (30 miles away from the city center and a super dead suburb). At 1:30 AM on a Saturday From Washington Ave, close to where I live and close to where the action is. I literally laugh and cancel the ride and say get the frig out. The lady who ordered is shocked and asks why. I say no way am I driving 30 miles to nowhere for 1.10 per mile and driving back with an empty car in the middle of the night, you have to be out of your mind. 

No emails or calls from Uber, and I was super rude too. Pax like that need to be educated, I'm not an idiot and whatever dumb driver ended up taking that ride is a moron too. Come at me Uber, I'd love for you to get mad at me for rejecting a money losing ride. I was very loud about it too, said she was rude for even expecting a driver to make that ride and I even said "and I know you won't even tip." I just unloaded on her. I hope next time she thinks about her driver but I know she won't.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> a few weeks ago I made the mistake of answering an UberX call with no surge (it was literally 5 feet from where I was and a 4.9* so I said why not. Four chicks get in my car and want to go to Tomball TX (30 miles away from the city center and a super dead suburb). At 1:30 AM on a Saturday From Washington Ave, close to where I live and close to where the action is. I literally laugh and cancel the ride and say get the frig out. The lady who ordered is shocked and asks why. I say no way am I driving 30 miles to nowhere for 1.10 per mile and driving back with an empty car in the middle of the night, you have to be out of your mind.
> 
> No emails or calls from Uber, and I was super rude too. Pax like that need to be educated, I'm not an idiot and whatever dumb driver ended up taking that ride is a moron too. Come at me Uber, I'd love for you to get mad at me for rejecting a money losing ride. I was very loud about it too, said she was rude for even expecting a driver to make that ride and I even said "and I know you won't even tip." I just unloaded on her. I hope next time she thinks about her driver but I know she won't.


Damn son, don't hold back, tell her how you really feel!!!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm probably older than most drivers....I have to worry about having to go to the bathroom during a long ride....My condition is considered a disability so maybe I'll get lucky an fUber will drop me for having to stop a ride and go to the bathroom.... lawsuit perhaps $$$


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> I'm probably older than most drivers....I have to worry about having to go to the bathroom during a long ride....My condition is considered a disability so maybe I'll get lucky an fUber will drop me for having to stop a ride and go to the bathroom.... lawsuit perhaps $$$


I truly hope it works out for you. If it ever happens and you get a big settlement, don't forget me...send me an emoji drink or something....


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber won't deactivate you if you can't make a trip. I had a guy ask me to bring him fr FoCo to CO Springs one time. That's over two hours of dead driving on the return trip. No deal.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I tell them I have to go pick up my kids in a half hour or so.
Never had anyone complain...


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> a few weeks ago I made the mistake of answering an UberX call with no surge (it was literally 5 feet from where I was and a 4.9* so I said why not. Four chicks get in my car and want to go to Tomball TX (30 miles away from the city center and a super dead suburb). At 1:30 AM on a Saturday From Washington Ave, close to where I live and close to where the action is. I literally laugh and cancel the ride and say get the frig out. The lady who ordered is shocked and asks why. I say no way am I driving 30 miles to nowhere for 1.10 per mile and driving back with an empty car in the middle of the night, you have to be out of your mind.
> 
> No emails or calls from Uber, and I was super rude too. Pax like that need to be educated, I'm not an idiot and whatever dumb driver ended up taking that ride is a moron too. Come at me Uber, I'd love for you to get mad at me for rejecting a money losing ride. I was very loud about it too, said she was rude for even expecting a driver to make that ride and I even said "and I know you won't even tip." I just unloaded on her. I hope next time she thinks about her driver but I know she won't.


Completely unacceptable. Seriously, if you aren't going to take them that is one thing but to be that rude and indecent to someone is just being a terrible human being. This is someone just trying to get home and you are treating them like they wronged you in some way. You are the type of driver that should be banned.

edit: not to mention that would have been about a $30 fare based on Houstons rates (after Ubers cut) for less than an hour of low-impact highway driving.


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

marketmark said:


> I tell them I have to go pick up my kids in a half hour or so.
> Never had anyone complain...


Haha I might try this now if I get a run that's too far away, even if it's at midnight!


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> a few weeks ago I made the mistake of answering an UberX call with no surge (it was literally 5 feet from where I was and a 4.9* so I said why not. Four chicks get in my car and want to go to Tomball TX (30 miles away from the city center and a super dead suburb). At 1:30 AM on a Saturday From Washington Ave, close to where I live and close to where the action is. I literally laugh and cancel the ride and say get the frig out. The lady who ordered is shocked and asks why. I say no way am I driving 30 miles to nowhere for 1.10 per mile and driving back with an empty car in the middle of the night, you have to be out of your mind.
> 
> No emails or calls from Uber, and I was super rude too. Pax like that need to be educated, I'm not an idiot and whatever dumb driver ended up taking that ride is a moron too. Come at me Uber, I'd love for you to get mad at me for rejecting a money losing ride. I was very loud about it too, said she was rude for even expecting a driver to make that ride and I even said "and I know you won't even tip." I just unloaded on her. I hope next time *she thinks about her driver* but I know she won't.


And drivers like you really think about passengers? Nobody cares for anyone in this system... Uber/Lyft, drivers or passengers.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 6, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> a few weeks ago I made the mistake of answering an UberX call with no surge (it was literally 5 feet from where I was and a 4.9* so I said why not. Four chicks get in my car and want to go to Tomball TX (30 miles away from the city center and a super dead suburb). At 1:30 AM on a Saturday From Washington Ave, close to where I live and close to where the action is. I literally laugh and cancel the ride and say get the frig out. The lady who ordered is shocked and asks why. I say no way am I driving 30 miles to nowhere for 1.10 per mile and driving back with an empty car in the middle of the night, you have to be out of your mind.
> 
> No emails or calls from Uber, and I was super rude too. Pax like that need to be educated, I'm not an idiot and whatever dumb driver ended up taking that ride is a moron too. Come at me Uber, I'd love for you to get mad at me for rejecting a money losing ride. I was very loud about it too, said she was rude for even expecting a driver to make that ride and I even said "and I know you won't even tip." I just unloaded on her. I hope next time she thinks about her driver but I know she won't.


Dude, you clearly don't realize it but you're simply embarassing yourself now.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I have declined a few based on other factors that I consider unacceptable,like more than four riders showing up,child in a bag,rider with an animal (other than a service animal), rider refusing to put out his Cuban cigar (I don't care how expensive that thing is, you can stay out of my car with it). I have never refused anyone based on their destination. I accepted the ping and now I shall take you to hell if need be.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Completely unacceptable. Seriously, if you aren't going to take them that is one thing but to be that rude and indecent to someone is just being a terrible human being. This is someone just trying to get home and you are treating them like they wronged you in some way. You are the type of driver that should be banned.
> 
> edit: not to mention that would have been about a $30 fare based on Houstons rates (after Ubers cut) for less than an hour of low-impact highway driving. You are an a hole and stupid


That 30 dollar ride would have cost me 30 dollars in gas and depreciation and cost me over 100 in lost opportunity cost during bar close. You're an ic, start acting like it don't be a dumbass uber lover willingly costing yourself money just to please people who think you are a dumb cab driver. You are what's wrong with uber and why uber gets away with sucking money out of your pocket.

Pax need to be educated that they are not calling a cab, they are engaging the services of an ic who has every legal right to determine with at jobs they will and won't take. Get a clue junior.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Carlos Danger said:


> Dude, you clearly don't realize it but you're simply embarassing yourself now.


How? By running my business with intelligence and thought? Ok, I'll take that embarrassment. My per mile take home last week was 1.17 and that includes my dead miles. I drive smart, not ubers way. Your job is not to make money it's to make profit. If you just want to run your car into the ground to liquidate its value and not make a real profit you are welcome to just sell it and buy a 500 dollar beater, it's the same effect.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

When Uber was suspended in broward I got a call early morning while I was far south in Miami to go there, would have been a good 60+ mile ride but they were threatening drivers with arrest. I told the lady that I was sorry and that right now things aren't good there. She told me I shouldn't have accepted and I kindly let her know that we don't see destination until after we start the trip and she should text the driver if she is going far.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> And drivers like you really think about passengers? Nobody cares for anyone in this system... Uber/Lyft, drivers or passengers.


 I couldn't care less about the pax. I'm running a business not a charity.

My rating is 4.91, i think I'm ok with my pax. Engage my services in a profitable manner and you get top notch service. Try and screw me and I'll leave your ass at the curb for some other moron to lose money.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Digits said:


> I have declined a few based on other factors that I consider unacceptable,like more than four riders showing up,child in a bag,rider with an animal (other than a service animal), rider refusing to put out his Cuban cigar (I don't care how expensive that thing is, you can stay out of my car with it). I have never refused anyone based on their destination. I accepted the ping and now I shall take you to hell if need be.


Child in a bag? Please elaborate.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

We debate this issue a lot, there was a long debate a few weeks ago about if a 150 mile trip that leaves you in another city was a good trip. Of course it's not and the math proves it.

You people complaining about ejecting rides will never make real money doing this. Driving ubers way and accepting every ride is a hair are to lose money at rates below 1.50 or so. It's not a question, it's a simple fact. The system is rigged against you, but it can be played well by viewing every ride through a p and l calculation. Learn how to do that on the fly and factor in all costs including opportunity costs of running a dead head 30 mile run home and missing the most profitable 45 minutes of the week and you'll graduate from being a tool to using uber as a tool to generate profit. Until then, uber on! Travis loves you, he really does.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

See you in the thread, "I got deactivated today".


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Are you really that daft? Honest question, I don't want to make fun of someone with a serious mental issue. If you really are mentally impaired I apologize.

They're called cabs. They existed before uber and will for a long time after. They can call one. 

A cab has set rates a different business structure for the driver. They can use that business structure to get thier fat entitled asses home. Or they can call you! You're some sort of charity clearly.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> UberMensch - I said it before and I will say it again. You are a piece of s*** human being placing a meager additional profit over the safety of innocent people. These people went out to a bar for a night and made a plan for how to get home. They stuck to that plan but because you wanted a few pennies more for your time YOU caused them to have to scramble for other options. What happens if every driver is an asshat like you? Will they end up wandering the streets in the hopes that someone isn't as much of a s**tbag as you? Will they hitchhike? Will they get behind the wheel and kill themselves and others? The are things more important than money in this world.


Honest question again, why do you drive uber? To stop drunk driving and save damsels in distress? Why not just do it for free if you care so much? When someone pings me do I assume some moral responsibility for their ride home? When you buy a taco are you and the chef bonded for life somehow?


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Digits said:


> See you in the thread, "I got deactivated today".


Hasn't happened yet. If being forced to perform services at a loss is a requirement for working for uber why would I want to work for uber? Why would you? Why would anyone?


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Dan L said:


> I like to try and avoid going to certain areas unless I know I have the time to do so. Since I don't know where a PAX is going until I pick them up, I don't know what to say or tell them if they want to go somewhere that I'm not comfortable with (Airports, NYC, Shady Areas, etc.) on certain nights. I'd like to keep things as local or familiar as possible. How do I go about telling the PAX I can't take them somewhere?


Tell them you forgot your easy pass at home and you dont carry cash..The same they say..

Or you can keep your gas at 1/4 tank and tell them you dont have gas and no money

Tell them you start your second job in an hour and cant sorry..

Tell them your new and not certified to drive in NYC until next week

Thats all I am going to give you..


----------



## thomas1234 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> a few weeks ago I made the mistake of answering an UberX call with no surge (it was literally 5 feet from where I was and a 4.9* so I said why not. Four chicks get in my car and want to go to Tomball TX (30 miles away from the city center and a super dead suburb). At 1:30 AM on a Saturday From Washington Ave, close to where I live and close to where the action is. I literally laugh and cancel the ride and say get the frig out. The lady who ordered is shocked and asks why. I say no way am I driving 30 miles to nowhere for 1.10 per mile and driving back with an empty car in the middle of the night, you have to be out of your mind.
> 
> No emails or calls from Uber, and I was super rude too. Pax like that need to be educated, I'm not an idiot and whatever dumb driver ended up taking that ride is a moron too. Come at me Uber, I'd love for you to get mad at me for rejecting a money losing ride. I was very loud about it too, said she was rude for even expecting a driver to make that ride and I even said "and I know you won't even tip." I just unloaded on her. I hope next time she thinks about her driver but I know she won't.


Super unprofessional. You should be a cop, lol. Ru in people's day for asking you to do your job.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Uber told me it's not a job. A job has an employer. This is an ic relationship.

If you were an IT Consultant and you charged 100 dollars an hour and a prospect calls you and offers you 25 dollars an hour for a four hour job would you take it? Are obligated to? What if you thought that someone else would offer you 100 for the same four hours? 

You are a business. Act like a business owner. As an employee at my regular job i do whatever my employer tells me for my agreed upon salary. Uber is not a job. Your Ping is not your employer, you have the right to say no and an obligation to your family and to yourself to run your business profitably. Repeat it again with me. Uber. Is. Not. A. Job. 

Grow a pair. The pax has no right to an uber, let alone your uber. It's a service, not a right. They can call a cab. They can walk. They can find another uber willing to take their offer. They can upgrade to uberselect or uberblack to make the offer worthwhile for a driver.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dan L said:


> I like to try and avoid going to certain areas unless I know I have the time to do so. Since I don't know where a PAX is going until I pick them up, I don't know what to say or tell them if they want to go somewhere that I'm not comfortable with (Airports, NYC, Shady Areas, etc.) on certain nights. I'd like to keep things as local or familiar as possible. How do I go about telling the PAX I can't take them somewhere?


I'll take a rider anywhere, I dont' care how bad the area is. I used to drive an ice cream truck in Watts, for chris's sake. I think you are paranoid. I drove a cab in L.A for over 10 years, many trips down south, even got a flat tire on 70th street, you'd think I was a sitting duck, but the only time I was ever robbed was in Hollywood, and that was as a pedestrian, not in a cab. You really need to reconsider this type of work, if that's your problem.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> UberMensch - I said it before and I will say it again. You are a piece of s*** human being placing a meager additional profit over the safety of innocent people. These people went out to a bar for a night and made a plan for how to get home. They stuck to that plan but because you wanted a few pennies more for your time YOU caused them to have to scramble for other options. What happens if every driver is an asshat like you? Will they end up wandering the streets in the hopes that someone isn't as much of a s**tbag as you? Will they hitchhike? Will they get behind the wheel and kill themselves and others? The are things more important than money in this world.


Lol wtf are you smoking. You act as if ubermensch would be the only ****ing Uber on the road and the pax is entitled to get a ride from him because their life plans should matter to him?

Lmao

Only thing that matters is money.. If it doesn't make sense .. Cancel

If you feel its your civic duty to get drunks home then delete the Uber lead generation tool  and just park in front of a bar get out and hold up a sign displaying "free rides"

People do this for $ not warm fuzzy feelings. These people don't give a shit about you ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> UberMensch - I said it before and I will say it again. You are a piece of s*** human being placing a meager additional profit over the safety of innocent people. These people went out to a bar for a night and made a plan for how to get home. They stuck to that plan but because you wanted a few pennies more for your time YOU caused them to have to scramble for other options. What happens if every driver is an asshat like you? Will they end up wandering the streets in the hopes that someone isn't as much of a s**tbag as you? Will they hitchhike? Will they get behind the wheel and kill themselves and others? The are things more important than money in this world.


They will tell the next driver here's a $40 tip up front if you'll take us? IF they get desperate (not likely, see below).

You sound just like a rider who told me it was my responsibility to pick him up if he was drunk because that was what Uber was for.

Don't worry, they'll only have to wait 3 more mins before another schmuck drives them home.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Mensch, If you think pax need to be put in their place for requesting a ride and then asking why you cancel and laugh in their face, then you are an asshole. Like from another planet asshole.

If you think that it costs you $30 to drive 60 miles _and_ you can somehow still make money uberxing then you are stupid. Again, not plain stupid. Interplanetary stupid.

Edit: And if you are taking a non surge ping at 1:30 a.m. then... well I don't even need to say anything.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree with other comments that its our right as IC's to accept/reject any ride we want to. I simply call the pax and ask them where they are headed. Virtually every ping. If they don't answer my call or text, I wont do the ride. Not had one complaint. And even if you did roll up and tell the rider you couldn't take them (which I perhaps have done a couple of times), the rider might be able to complain to The Empire, but nothing can be done as you didn't start the ride.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> UberMensch - I said it before and I will say it again. You are a piece of s*** human being placing a meager additional profit over the safety of innocent people. These people went out to a bar for a night and made a plan for how to get home. They stuck to that plan but because you wanted a few pennies more for your time YOU caused them to have to scramble for other options. What happens if every driver is an asshat like you? Will they end up wandering the streets in the hopes that someone isn't as much of a s**tbag as you? Will they hitchhike? Will they get behind the wheel and kill themselves and others? The are things more important than money in this world.


Maybe those people should designate a friend to not drink so they could drive? This isn't a charity. Our cars aren't free. Perhaps you should run an organization that picks up these drunks for free. Uber is a business and we as IC want to make money. We're not the moral police or batman for that matter to drive around town to "save' these drunks. They want to get home safe after running around town getting drunk? There's a price for that. $$$$ or your life. Deal with it. You my friend sound like an old bitter, arrogant hag.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

11:30 pm, 5* expensive seafood restaurant is closing, valet is sweeping the sidewalk.
Inebriated pax get in the back, she slides over shows me pink panties. He proclaims: "We're going to Avon" (30 miles one way to the western suburbs of Indianapolis)

I turn to face him, and say: "You wanna bet?"

I turn it into a game. You wanna guess how much will it cost me to drive back from Avon empty? He understands. He's drunk, not stupid. He digs in his wallet and takes out a picture of Jackson. Hands it to me and off we go.
We talk, it's cool. She's sleeping. He likes fast cars and is super interested in my diesel. Knows engines and torque and compression ratio. We speak the same language. She snores cutely.

Drop him off, nice house, nice neighborhood, but not a sign of life - not even a raccoon.

At a stop sign, I'm fiddling with his stars, wondering if I should shut it off and just go home.... I leave it on and start heading back East. PING.

Pax is 5 miles away and it's a few minutes after midnight. It's not an airport run... too early still. Screw it, I'm up $20 so I'm in a good mood.

Pick him up, he was drinking at his boss's house and boss "ordered" him to leave his car - good boss. He was OK, just a little too much Jaegermeister. He lives a mile from my house. LITERALLY 1 mile from my bed.

Is it _never_ worth it UberMensch2015 ? You can be an I.C. your way, or you can be an I.C. my way - we're both making a profit. Difference is, I know how much it costs to drive a mile. You're using numbers someone else calculated for you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> That 30 dollar ride would have cost me 30 dollars in gas and depreciation and cost me over 100 in lost opportunity cost during bar close. You're an ic, start acting like it don't be a dumbass uber lover willingly costing yourself money just to please people who think you are a dumb cab driver. You are what's wrong with uber and why uber gets away with sucking money out of your pocket.
> 
> Pax need to be educated that they are not calling a cab, they are engaging the services of an ic who has every legal right to determine with at jobs they will and won't take. Get a clue junior.


I'm with you! $30 ride for 75 F'ing miles and and close to 2 hours of time. ? That's just stupid. It's not bright to bounce around town for these rates but to have to deadhead back makes it a total moneyloser.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> a few weeks ago I made the mistake of answering an UberX call with no surge (it was literally 5 feet from where I was and a 4.9* so I said why not. Four chicks get in my car and want to go to Tomball TX (30 miles away from the city center and a super dead suburb). At 1:30 AM on a Saturday From Washington Ave, close to where I live and close to where the action is. I literally laugh and cancel the ride and say get the frig out. The lady who ordered is shocked and asks why. I say no way am I driving 30 miles to nowhere for 1.10 per mile and driving back with an empty car in the middle of the night, you have to be out of your mind.
> 
> No emails or calls from Uber, and I was super rude too. Pax like that need to be educated, I'm not an idiot and whatever dumb driver ended up taking that ride is a moron too. Come at me Uber, I'd love for you to get mad at me for rejecting a money losing ride. I was very loud about it too, said she was rude for even expecting a driver to make that ride and I even said "and I know you won't even tip." I just unloaded on her. I hope next time she thinks about her driver but I know she won't.


How was this the passengers fault ? Hundreds of ways you could have respectfully handled this, instead you chose to humiliate and belittle. I'm not a karma type of guy, but man if it's real I hope you get yours. Good luck in life, yours is going to be miserable.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

I've never had to punt someone out of the car based on destination, but I HAVE punted a rider for demanding I take an infant with no car seat. He even complained to Uber saying I declined him because he was Arabic- I got a total of one email on the matter.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Right now in Las Vegas, Uber is not authorized to operate on the airport property (Lyft, however, is...which is humorous in its own right). Many drivers are refusing Uber airport drops as it's a $100 citation if you're caught. Uber _might_ pay the ticket...but a $10-$15 fare isn't worth the gamble, even in Las Vegas.


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> I'm probably older than most drivers....I have to worry about having to go to the bathroom during a long ride....My condition is considered a disability so maybe I'll get lucky an fUber will drop me for having to stop a ride and go to the bathroom.... lawsuit perhaps $$$


I wouldnt count on the lawsuit idea. Uber has this required arbitration clause in the contract. Im affraid you will have a hard time with that. However, I do understand your issue. I too have physical disabilities.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> How? By running my business with intelligence and thought? Ok, I'll take that embarrassment. My per mile take home last week was 1.17 and that includes my dead miles. I drive smart, not ubers way. Your job is not to make money it's to make profit. If you just want to run your car into the ground to liquidate its value and not make a real profit you are welcome to just sell it and buy a 500 dollar beater, it's the same effect.


Your making very logical points here. Uber makes money with little or no overhead. You are here to make profit--Been in the cab business, drove tractor trailer and returning empty is never profitable. The comments with the exception of presenting nasty to the customer, I think is good business sense. The trick with a passenger service like uber is simple. After drop off you should be in a reasonable area of picking up a fair when sitting waiting for a ping. Distance, Uber should take that in consideration if they insist on you taking calls. They created the not knowing where your going. So there I agree. Being nasty I don't


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> I've never had to punt someone out of the car based on destination, but I HAVE punted a rider for demanding I take an infant with no car seat. He even complained to Uber saying I declined him because he was Arabic- I got a total of one email on the matter.


I recently had two guys ask to stop at a drive through, I said, sure please don't eat in my car though. They said ok, "we are respectful". As soon as they get their food, they start chomping down. The only reason I didn't end the ride and tell them to get out is because of their sexual orientation. I know if I'm kicked them out, there's a chance that they would file a complaint and say I booted them cuz they're gay. So ironically, I was put in a situation where I had to discriminate against them (by not kicking them out) in order to appear that I was not discriminating against them. Such is life.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

For those of you who turn down 30 mile rides, how would feel about this situation: every day, you drive someone from your home to a destination 300 miles away with no traffic. You then dead head home.

You count all the hours from the time you leave home till the time you get back. There is no surge.

How do think your hourly in this situation would compare to your hourly under normal conditions?


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Dan L said:


> I like to try and avoid going to certain areas unless I know I have the time to do so. Since I don't know where a PAX is going until I pick them up, I don't know what to say or tell them if they want to go somewhere that I'm not comfortable with (Airports, NYC, Shady Areas, etc.) on certain nights. I'd like to keep things as local or familiar as possible. How do I go about telling the PAX I can't take them somewhere?


I turned down a lucrative ride to philly one time. Thing is, it was my last ride & I needed to be somewhere in 45 mins. They were pissed, but it's not my fault, the app doesn't tell you the destination! Had I known I wouldn't have even accepted.

Anyways I told them I have a newborn and have to go home, apologized & the ******bags still rated me a 1 star. I hate the 1 star removed after emailing uber and explaining, but still.... I hope they croaked the next day from carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> Right now in Las Vegas, Uber is not authorized to operate on the airport property (Lyft, however, is...which is humorous in its own right). Many drivers are refusing Uber airport drops as it's a $100 citation if you're caught. Uber _might_ pay the ticket...but a $10-$15 fare isn't worth the gamble, even in Las Vegas.


How in the world is anyone going to know your airport drop is a paid fare? Have pax sit in the passenger seat, shake hands at the trunk as if you're dropping off a friend. Who the heck is going to prove you got paid to take him to departures? Or just keep your glowstache on if Lyft is permitted to drop.

Arrivals is a different story. Before the Indy airport was cleared for us, I just told pax I would pick them up at departures. No mustache, no placard, just my private passenger car. Maybe the midwest is different, but I had no problems on multiple airport runs.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You don't have to be an ass wipe to be a smart businessman.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I just call it the day a few hours before I actually need to go to "that" place. To be sure I won't get unexpectedly get stuck with this situation.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Have a kill switch installed in your car...sorry car won't start


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> I recently had two guys ask to stop at a drive through, I said, sure please don't eat in my car though. They said ok, "we are respectful". As soon as they get their food, they start chomping down. The only reason I didn't end the ride and tell them to get out is because of their sexual orientation. I know if I'm kicked them out, there's a chance that they would file a complaint and say I booted them cuz they're gay. So ironically, I was put in a situation where I had to discriminate against them (by not kicking them out) in order to appear that I was not discriminating against them. Such is life.


Hi,

Of course you could have (should have?) still booted them.... because they were eating in your car after being asked NOT to...

The fact that they were hetero, metro, bi, or ?? would have just been icing on the cake so to speak...An extra of sorts (looked at another way suppose the driver in a different situation was outwardy gay and the paxes were straight BUT still eating....would HE / SHE have to worry about stopping the ride for fear that the straight people would say it was discrimination?...My guess is it SHOULD work BOTH ways so IF They gave you BS you could have given them your best "gay" act and pretend there was no discrimination there since you were in the same boat as them sexually speaking...WOW isn't stuff so complex nowadays?

Andy

FWIW - I have BOTH straight and gay friends so it the above came off as being discriminatory either way it was not meant to...just pointing stuff out from a different perspective.


----------



## lilly (Oct 24, 2015)

Dan L said:


> I like to try and avoid going to certain areas unless I know I have the time to do so. Since I don't know where a PAX is going until I pick them up, I don't know what to say or tell them if they want to go somewhere that I'm not comfortable with (Airports, NYC, Shady Areas, etc.) on certain nights. I'd like to keep things as local or familiar as possible. How do I go about telling the PAX I can't take them somewhere?


You're in the wrong business. After a couple of those scenarios u illustrated and the subsequent passenger complaint to uber, u r history.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> That 30 dollar ride would have cost me 30 dollars in gas and depreciation and cost me over 100 in lost opportunity cost during bar close. You're an ic, start acting like it don't be a dumbass uber lover willingly costing yourself money just to please people who think you are a dumb cab driver. You are what's wrong with uber and why uber gets away with sucking money out of your pocket.
> 
> Pax need to be educated that they are not calling a cab, they are engaging the services of an ic who has every legal right to determine with at jobs they will and won't take. Get a clue junior.


WTF ARE YOU DRIVING? 
A Rolls Royce with a leaky gas tank? 
On what planet will a ride cost you $30 bucks in gas and depreciation.

According to your logic ALL trips have to be break even affairs. Why do any? 
That's a gallon of gas in anything sensible each way. $6 tops. 
Ur car will depreciate $24 bucks for that? Why drive it at all then? 
It's a tool. It gets used. Get over that and yourself.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> I couldn't care less about the pax. I'm running a business not a charity.
> 
> My rating is 4.91, i think I'm ok with my pax. Engage my services in a profitable manner and you get top notch service. Try and screw me and I'll leave your ass at the curb for some other moron to lose money.


Lmao at screw you. 
The passengers aren't out to see you. They wanna get to a destination. You could always do something other than be a "*****" cabbie.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> WTF ARE YOU DRIVING?


UberMensch2015 thinks it costs 57.5¢ per mile because that's what the IRS deduction allows.

At 60 mph, which is a mile a minute, 60¢ a minute is $36 an hour.

Here on earth, it costs a LOT less than that for me to drive my mid-size sedan - about 25¢ a mile. 6¢ a mile for fuel. So I'm happy to take those long distance pings and make money doing it because I believe in reality and the numbers simply do not lie.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> For those of you who turn down 30 mile rides, how would feel about this situation: every day, you drive someone from your home to a destination 300 miles away with no traffic. You then dead head home.
> 
> You count all the hours from the time you leave home till the time you get back. There is no surge.
> 
> How do think your hourly in this situation would compare to your hourly under normal conditions?


I'd make $600+ in just miles not even counting the time. Looks like I can cash out for the day.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> UberMensch2015 thinks it costs 57.5¢ per mile because that's what the IRS deduction allows.
> 
> At 60 mph, which is a mile a minute, 60¢ a minute is $36 an hour.
> 
> Here on earth, it costs a LOT less than that for me to drive my mid-size sedan - about 25¢ a mile. 6¢ a mile for fuel. So I'm happy to take those long distance pings and make money doing it because I believe in reality and the numbers simply do not lie.


I put 85k miles on my Impala doing PERSONAL driving in 3 years. 
I like to drive. I would drive to Delaware from NYC for Waffle House in the middle of the night if I wanted. When I bought it I paid 17. When I crashed it I got 12. I spend 5k on depreciation over 3 years and 85k miles.

I know these people are using funny math. They seem to count the depreciation and wear and tear costs on every mile, then count the irs deduction again as another cost.

That must be common core math. That's not how any human with a brain calculates costs.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Hell. I made it from the George Washington bridge (with a full tank) to Jacksonville Florida and only filled up once along the way. Highway miles are DIRT CHEAP. I had a FULL SIZE IMPALA getting 35+ mpg with cruise set to 70-75. I don't know what you people drive but u should stop drinking the gasoline or whatever people are doing with it instead of driving like a sane individual.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tell him you are not able to drive him 
I just wanted to say it person 
Because I really care , have a nice night


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> For those of you who turn down 30 mile rides, how would feel about this situation: every day, you drive someone from your home to a destination 300 miles away with no traffic. You then dead head home.
> 
> You count all the hours from the time you leave home till the time you get back. There is no surge.
> 
> How do think your hourly in this situation would compare to your hourly under normal conditions?


Using my operating costs, that scenario nets me right at $8 per hour. Just a bit over minimum wage. What's important to realize is that that's just a baseline for idiot driving. If you ride the surge, and limit your deadhead miles, the net can and will be better. How much better depends on how smart you are. Nobody will get rich driving for Uber. But there's no reason if you do it right that you have to go broke, either.


----------



## Omelio Ramirez (Nov 1, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> a few weeks ago I made the mistake of answering an UberX call with no surge (it was literally 5 feet from where I was and a 4.9* so I said why not. Four chicks get in my car and want to go to Tomball TX (30 miles away from the city center and a super dead suburb). At 1:30 AM on a Saturday From Washington Ave, close to where I live and close to where the action is. I literally laugh and cancel the ride and say get the frig out. The lady who ordered is shocked and asks why. I say no way am I driving 30 miles to nowhere for 1.10 per mile and driving back with an empty car in the middle of the night, you have to be out of your mind.
> 
> No emails or calls from Uber, and I was super rude too. Pax like that need to be educated, I'm not an idiot and whatever dumb driver ended up taking that ride is a moron too. Come at me Uber, I'd love for you to get mad at me for rejecting a money losing ride. I was very loud about it too, said she was rude for even expecting a driver to make that ride and I even said "and I know you won't even tip." I just unloaded on her. I hope next time she thinks about her driver but I know she won't.


How about calling them before actually moving to pick them up ?, if it is somewhere you would not like to go you have the right as an independent contractor to decide, (this was explained to me on a meeting with Uber reps)


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> UberMensch2015 thinks it costs 57.5¢ per mile because that's what the IRS deduction allows.
> 
> At 60 mph, which is a mile a minute, 60¢ a minute is $36 an hour.
> 
> Here on earth, it costs a LOT less than that for me to drive my mid-size sedan - about 25¢ a mile. 6¢ a mile for fuel. So I'm happy to take those long distance pings and make money doing it because I believe in reality and the numbers simply do not lie.


This has be fought over a lot. The irs doesn't use that figure to be nice to you. It's the real figure and for my high end Lexus it's actually too low

https://uberpeople.net/threads/aaa-calculated-cost-mile-why-so-high.43139/

Pretending driving is free is what uber wants you to do, stop being a moron please, you're just encouraging Travis.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> The irs doesn't use that figure to be nice to you


Please, you admit you think the government _deduction_ rate approximates actual cost to drive and you call others a moron. 
You drive for Uber and let strangers into your "high end Lexus" and you call others a moron.
You think it costs more than 57.5¢ per mile to drive your "high end Lexus" and you still use that car knowing you can only deduct 57.5¢ and you call others a moron.

_Here on earth, it costs a LOT less than that for me to drive my mid-size sedan - about 25¢ a mile. 6¢ a mile for fuel.


UberMensch2015 said:



Pretending driving is free is what uber wants you to do,

Click to expand...

_​If I type slower, will you be able to comprehend the sentence I wrote that was based on real costs and didn't mention anything about "free"?


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

You keep telling yourself that your fuel, maintenance and risk premium costs are half the irs rate despite the reams of academic discussion proving you are grossly underestimating your costs. Your delusion empowers uber, Travis is going to give you a big sloppy kiss when he meets you I promise. Moron.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok. How about we put it this way. I have a lease from Mercedes-Benz on my CLA250. That lease includes all maintenance and operating costs for the vehicle. I can use the mileage overage rate as a reference for what each additional mile costs me. That's $.25/mi. The car gets an average of 30mpg on premium which the epa estimates at $2.22/25mi. ($.088/mi). So that puts me at $.338/mi. Any disagreement with that calculation?

On the other hand I have a 15k lease at 545/mo. That works out to $.43/mi. With fuel that's $.52/mi


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

The fact that you've prepaid your maintaience does lower your cost. That's a fair calculation except you're missing the risk premium. Driving every mile you don't "have" to carries a small but real possibility of an accident. You willingly take that risk premium when you drive any mile. I use 10 cents in my calculation based on a Aaa study I read a few years ago I'm trying to find the link for. So that would put your merc cost at around 43 cents a mile, lower than someone who owns there car because you don't have to worry about resale value or maintaience costs since you've prepaid. Without those benefits your calc would fall very close to the Irs rate, which shows again how useful it is, and how people pretending it's some sort of gift that doesn't reflect reality is so frustrating. In many ways uber' business model is built on drivers not accurately understanding the true cost per mile to drive, as this thread and many other show time and time again. You are all entitled to your own opinion, just not your own facts,


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> This has be fought over a lot. The irs doesn't use that figure to be nice to you. It's the real figure and for my high end Lexus it's actually too low
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/aaa-calculated-cost-mile-why-so-high.43139/
> 
> Pretending driving is free is what uber wants you to do, stop being a moron please, you're just encouraging Travis.


U use a high end Lexus to do uber X and u think others are stupid.

(You better not be in an ES or IS either talking about high end)


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> You keep telling yourself that your fuel, maintenance and risk premium costs are half the irs rate despite the reams of academic discussion proving you are grossly underestimating your costs. Your delusion empowers uber, Travis is going to give you a big sloppy kiss when he meets you I promise. Moron.


I don't know what math you guys do or what you drive spending more than 57¢ a mile. You should either drive uber black or get a cheaper car...
Or don't do uber.

I live in NYC and it doesn't cost me anything close to 57¢ a mile to operate a car (Including depreciation)


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> The fact that you've prepaid your maintaience does lower your cost. That's a fair calculation except you're missing the risk premium. Driving every mile you don't "have" to carries a small but real possibility of an accident. You willingly take that risk premium when you drive any mile. I use 10 cents in my calculation based on a Aaa study I read a few years ago I'm trying to find the link for. So that would put your merc cost at around 43 cents a mile, lower than someone who owns there car because you don't have to worry about resale value or maintaience costs since you've prepaid. Without those benefits your calc would fall very close to the Irs rate, which shows again how useful it is, and how people pretending it's some sort of gift that doesn't reflect reality is so frustrating. In many ways uber' business model is built on drivers not accurately understanding the true cost per mile to drive, as this thread and many other show time and time again. You are all entitled to your own opinion, just not your own facts,


You clearly dont understand the cost. 
Risk premium?
I pay for insurance. In NYC we have to carry commercial insurance. 
How about we add taxes and breakfast and money for hookers every once in a while in our costs per mile.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

marketmark said:


> I tell them I have to go pick up my kids in a half hour or so.
> Never had anyone complain...


Best. Answer. EVER!


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> You clearly dont understand the cost.
> Risk premium?


Yeah. Not sure about this "risk premium" I have insurance. That covers me for period 1 and the TNC covers during period 2 and 3. Why would I need to worry about a risk premium? As a lessee I also have GAP coverage which takes care of any difference between what I owe and a total loss payout.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

wrb82 said:


> I wouldnt count on the lawsuit idea. Uber has this required arbitration clause in the contract. Im affraid you will have a hard time with that. However, I do understand your issue. I too have physical disabilities.


You have 30 days from signing that agreement to opt out. It was the first thing I did after I was approved. Though I found the information on these forums was slightly outdated. When I first tried I got a very personalized response within an 1hr saying "you will need to read your agreement and policy to find out the correct way to opt out of arbitration". I found it, followed that process and didn't hear back from them. I have had zero issues driving and I'd like to believe UBER has received enough negative press they don't need to not senselessly deactivate a driver for exercising a right clearly made available as an option in the agreement they formulated. What a lawsuit that would be if they couldn't even honor their own agreement.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

A driver can decline a trip request if the destination is outside of the core operating area. Head to uber.com/cities and select your area to see the highlighted portion on the map

Example; https://www.uber.com/cities/gold-coast

If I were to get a request from Broadbeach and they want to head to Nerang, I can decline without violating the transport service agreement between driver and uber as the intended destination is outside of the core operating area.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Do not do that.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> If I was a pax and my uber showed up, then told me they weren't going to take me somewhere, I'd be pissed and e-mailing Uber.


Go right ahead. You'll get a response in about a week, by then I'm sure you'll be over it.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Go right ahead. You'll get a response in about a week, by then I'm sure you'll be over it.


True that!


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> Honest question again, why do you drive uber? To stop drunk driving and save damsels in distress? Why not just do it for free if you care so much? When someone pings me do I assume some moral responsibility for their ride home? When you buy a taco are you and the chef bonded for life somehow?


Depends on the taco.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Instyle said:


> A driver can decline a trip request if the destination is outside of the core operating area. Head to uber.com/cities and select your area to see the highlighted portion on the map
> 
> Example; https://www.uber.com/cities/gold-coast
> 
> If I were to get a request from Broadbeach and they want to head to Nerang, I can decline without violating the transport service agreement between driver and uber as the intended destination is outside of the core operating area.


That's 8 miles. The Dallas-Fort Worth operating area is 70 miles wide.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Coachman said:


> That's 8 miles. The Dallas-Fort Worth operating area is 70 miles wide.


Eek! I guess thats what you sign up for but pax need to be aware a request is merely a request and not a booking.

Still the above principal remains the same for other areas if curious on the topic.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Eek! I guess thats what you sign up for but pax need to be aware a request is merely a request and not a booking.
> 
> Still the above principal remains the same for other areas if curious on the topic.


I'm in Houston. Another huge area.

Actually I signed up thinking I would be told the destination. Silly me.

I recently had a conversation with a CSR and they ended up telling me I should see it unless the pax didn't enter it. And to try reinstalling the app.

Which we know is crap. But since I apparently am having an "app" issue AND the CSR told me I could "politely call the pax and ask for the destination" and I could also "politely tell them I couldn't take that trip. " I now call or text. Most pax and ask. If I don't like what I hear I ask them to cancel.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> That 30 dollar ride would have cost me 30 dollars in gas and depreciation and cost me over 100 in lost opportunity cost during bar close. You're an ic, start acting like it don't be a dumbass uber lover willingly costing yourself money just to please people who think you are a dumb cab driver. You are what's wrong with uber and why uber gets away with sucking money out of your pocket.
> 
> Pax need to be educated that they are not calling a cab, they are engaging the services of an ic who has every legal right to determine with at jobs they will and won't take. Get a clue junior.


That being said you didn't need to be rude about it. People like you "junior" give a bad rap to other drivers who would love that kind of fare. Maybe another driver lives near there and would love that fare on their way home? Being rude to a passenger because they think you're showing up to perform a service is a dick move. A passenger should not assume a large distant ride would be viewed as a negative.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> That 30 dollar ride would have cost me 30 dollars in gas and depreciation and cost me over 100 in lost opportunity cost during bar close. You're an ic, start acting like it don't be a dumbass uber lover willingly costing yourself money just to please people who think you are a dumb cab driver. You are what's wrong with uber and why uber gets away with sucking money out of your pocket.
> 
> Pax need to be educated that they are not calling a cab, they are engaging the services of an ic who has every legal right to determine with at jobs they will and won't take. Get a clue junior.


You're not a very nice person and I hope you get deactivated. You can't cherry pick your rides. You're a real jerk if you think going 30 miles will cost you $30 in gas! Nominally, at 25 mpg and $1.70 per gallon, your ROUND TRIP would have only cost you $4.60 in gas! You'll waste more gas trolling the city for a minimum fare ride, which I assume you'd cancel on, too.


UberMensch2015 said:


> This has be fought over a lot. The irs doesn't use that figure to be nice to you. It's the real figure and for my high end Lexus it's actually too low.


Why are you freakin' driving UberX in a "high end Lexus"? You apparently are the moron thinking you get to discriminate your clientele because you have a nice car you can't afford to drive. Guess what? Mileage is STILL $0.575, even in the city when you're getting 3/4 the gas mileage. Ooooo. Drive Select/Black or go home.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

With all the freakin' profanity and bashing I've taken here, I'm really surprised there are any rules here at all.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Dan L said:


> I like to try and avoid going to certain areas unless I know I have the time to do so. Since I don't know where a PAX is going until I pick them up, I don't know what to say or tell them if they want to go somewhere that I'm not comfortable with (Airports, NYC, Shady Areas, etc.) on certain nights. I'd like to keep things as local or familiar as possible. How do I go about telling the PAX I can't take them somewhere?


I'm surprised at how many of you don't CALL the pax once you accept the ping. So many of you waste time driving to the location and then canceling, or piss off the pax by canceling when you get there. One sixty second call can be worth so much in conserved time.

You will save countless wear and tear by simply calling the pax first. Pull over, call the pax and the first thing you ask after greeting them is, what is your destination today? For those that refuse, cancel. For those trips of two blocks, cancel. For those that want to go to Burger King, cancel. For those that are stupid, drunk or otherwise incoherent, cancel. Ask if they are standing at the pickup location, get a reply like " no but I'll be there" ... Make certain that they understand that if they are not there when you arrive, you will not wait and they will be charged a no show fee ( yes, I know the 5 min rule, they don't ) I guarantee you that the number of pax that make you wait will be cut ten fold.

Don't even argue how you get paid the cancel fee. After Ubers cut its what, $3.80? Come on, your time is worth what? Your wear and tear is what?

You have two things you must safeguard as independent business owners. The first is your time. The second is your expenses. This is the primary lesson in business.

Uber does not pay your travel to the pickup. Make absolutely certain that you safeguard your upside net income. Let the idiotic scab drivers get the lousy pax.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

JimS said:


> With all the freakin' profanity and bashing I've taken here, I'm really surprised there are any rules here at all.


You will find that there are revised Terms and Conditions with UP and it is the aim of the Mod team, which has grown in size, to curb the schoolyard language and antics that have made this place, on occasion, a fairly unwelcoming environment. There are new language filters in place.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

JimS said:


> You're a real jerk if you think going 30 miles will cost you $30 in gas!


To be fair, UberMensch2015 included "depreciation" in his (her?) comment. Apparently for some people, 60¢ a mile is a realistic approximation of what it costs to drive their car. At 60¢ per mile it would cost $18 one way for a 30 mile trip, and that would make the round trip cost $36. Since non-surge UberX rates for a 30 mile fare pay the driver about $24-$26 it's obvious you can't make that round trip at a profit.

Of course, it's insane to drive UberX if you _agree it costs that much _to drive your car. Only a moron would do that. I'm sure if _you think it actually costs that much_ to drive a car you would only drive select or surge and hope that in your market you can survive on what you can make that way.

I drive for Lyft, I make 20% more per fare than UberX drivers. I also somehow found a way to drive my car for less than 30¢ a mile, so my IC business is a profit center.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> If I was a pax and my uber showed up, then told me they weren't going to take me somewhere, I'd be pissed and e-mailing Uber.


Go right ahead and waste your time. Drivers can refuse any trip at their discretion, just like a taxi can. Some valid reasons are if the trip is too far or the rider is rude or drunk or underage.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

limepro said:


> When Uber was suspended in broward I got a call early morning while I was far south in Miami to go there, would have been a good 60+ mile ride but they were threatening drivers with arrest. I told the lady that I was sorry and that right now things aren't good there. She told me I shouldn't have accepted and I kindly let her know that we don't see destination until after we start the trip and she should text the driver if she is going far.


Just curious, how would police have known you were with Uber when you dropped off the rider? People drop friends off all the time, and an Uber drop off looks exactly the same.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Just curious, how would police have known you were with Uber when you dropped off the rider? People drop friends off all the time, and an Uber drop off looks exactly the same.


Except that most of the time the rider sits in the back seat with an empty front seat. The dead miles and risk weren't worth my time.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Just curious, how would police have known you were with Uber when you dropped off the rider? People drop friends off all the time, and an Uber drop off looks exactly the same.


When Uber was suspended in San Antonio, SAPD actually did stings by hailing drivers with the app and then impounding cars when they showed up


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> When Uber was suspended in San Antonio, SAPD actually did stings by hailing drivers with the app and then impounding cars when they showed up


That's incredible. Why would the city police department so adamantly enforce an Uber exclusion law as to illegally use their side of the app to entrap drivers?

Who was responsible for the suspension of Uber in San Antonio? Taxi lobby?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

City council, if I remember correctly. I'm sure taxi companies had a huge part to play in lobbying, etc. Sorry, the cars were from Lyft drivers, same thing though. Check it out:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=SAPD+Uber+stings

http://www.expressnews.com/news/loc...cts-sting-operation-on-ride-share-5546179.php


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Interesting that it is illegal to answer the call from a cop, but it's not illegal to request a ride. Those bastages literally took the ride and directed drivers to the impound lot. Did they pick on Lyft drivers because Uber has more money and influence and better lawyers?

Are they going to argue that the rider app is legal, but the driver app is not? I'd love to haul the city councilmen into court if Lyft thought it was in their best interest and would pay for my lawyer.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Interesting that it is illegal to answer the call from a cop, but it's not illegal to request a ride. Those bastages literally took the ride and directed drivers to the impound lot. Did they pick on Lyft drivers because Uber has more money and influence and better lawyers?
> 
> Are they going to argue that the rider app is legal, but the driver app is not? I'd love to haul the city councilmen into court if Lyft thought it was in their best interest and would pay for my lawyer.


I dunno, apparently it was illegal to pick up riders. It wasn't illegal to request it. Just like it's not illegal to ask for drugs (meth, coke, weed), or to offer, the possession and selling/buying is illegal. It's grey areas. I'm usually on the side of the cops, but this one kinda pissed me off. I wasn't even a driver back then. Just seems wrong to bust a guy trying to make an honest living driving a car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dan L said:


> I like to try and avoid going to certain areas unless I know I have the time to do so. Since I don't know where a PAX is going until I pick them up, I don't know what to say or tell them if they want to go somewhere that I'm not comfortable with (Airports, NYC, Shady Areas, etc.) on certain nights. I'd like to keep things as local or familiar as possible. How do I go about telling the PAX I can't take them somewhere?


Open your eyes real wide and exclaim loudly how it's just your bad luck to get taken to the same street as a dealer with the best gear in town when you've got no cash and only have 20 minutes left to get to the free Methadone clinic in the opposite direction! Apologise profusely and leave


----------



## Minks (Oct 23, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> a few weeks ago I made the mistake of answering an UberX call with no surge (it was literally 5 feet from where I was and a 4.9* so I said why not. Four chicks get in my car and want to go to Tomball TX (30 miles away from the city center and a super dead suburb). At 1:30 AM on a Saturday From Washington Ave, close to where I live and close to where the action is. I literally laugh and cancel the ride and say get the frig out. The lady who ordered is shocked and asks why. I say no way am I driving 30 miles to nowhere for 1.10 per mile and driving back with an empty car in the middle of the night, you have to be out of your mind.
> 
> No emails or calls from Uber, and I was super rude too. Pax like that need to be educated, I'm not an idiot and whatever dumb driver ended up taking that ride is a moron too. Come at me Uber, I'd love for you to get mad at me for rejecting a money losing ride. I was very loud about it too, said she was rude for even expecting a driver to make that ride and I even said "and I know you won't even tip." I just unloaded on her. I hope next time she thinks about her driver but I know she won't.


Wait, wut? You get $1.10 a mile? Pffffftttt... I get .85 up here in DFW, I'm so jelly.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> Honest question again, why do you drive uber? To stop drunk driving and save damsels in distress? Why not just do it for free if you care so much? When someone pings me do I assume some moral responsibility for their ride home? When you buy a taco are you and the chef bonded for life somehow?


Eating yummy steak tacos at the moment I am reading this post. I am willing but the chef seems uninterested in forging such a meaningful bond. Maybe I'll order an Uber...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Tell them you forgot your easy pass at home and you dont carry cash..The same they say..
> 
> Or you can keep your gas at 1/4 tank and tell them you dont have gas and no money
> 
> ...


Here's another freebie...I have to conserve gas and that trip is uphill both ways!


----------



## TOKI (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm late on this forum. The only defense I give UBER is that once you activate your app, you telling customers you are available and accepting rides. You will get a low rating and possibly deactivated. Unfortunately, you don't have the options to pick and choose your riders locations and destinations, don't wait until to get to the customer and then cancel. USE GPS.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Rejecting trips based on distance is more common with an electric car. Before they added a 'green zone' for airport pickup queues, I would get requests from the hotels clear on the other side. I had to make sure they were going a short enough distance that I could even take them after wasting their time and my mileage getting to the pin.

During Sundance I have to cancel a lot because I need a full battery to get up to Park City. I might have a full battery more often this time around, owing to driver saturation. :x


----------



## TOKI (Dec 13, 2015)

Why bother driving UBER if the cost of gas, maintenance or insurance is going to be your biggest issue. Take the rides near and far in the DMV area, my best rides at the time were longer rides but I still pick up short riders. I managed to do both when it good in the beginning but never factor all these cost in it like I am reading on this forum. Better yet get a better gas/mileage car to offset this concern, my car is a toyota corolla beautiful on gas and mileage. When I started out have gas and tolls $$$ was my concern in doing this business. I always had to have gas funds available in the front before caring about how much money I am going make. This was one of my challenges. Refusing a ride because of gas or how much it cost you to pay for your insurance is silly thinking. I would not drive my high-end vehicle for a ridesharing business like UBER, the cost and maintenance is too high and makes no financial cents to me. (If I can pull it off financially and not mess with my personal vehicle)I would be leasing or purchasing a 2nd car great that's low on gas & maintenance because of the driving distance and time needed to make money and break even.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yep. In houston if I go to the airport it could be an hour there and an hour home. I have 3 jobs including uber. Sometimes I have to be somewhere else. I know, my life SHOULD revolve around iber, right?


If you don't have a 2-hour block of time available, why are you driving? I wouldn't bother going out for that short a shift.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

limepro said:


> When Uber was suspended in broward I got a call early morning while I was far south in Miami to go there, would have been a good 60+ mile ride but they were threatening drivers with arrest. I told the lady that I was sorry and that right now things aren't good there. She told me I shouldn't have accepted and I kindly let her know that we don't see destination until after we start the trip and she should text the driver if she is going far.


How would anyone have known you were with Uber when you dropped her off? Sounds rather paranoid


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> I'm probably older than most drivers....I have to worry about having to go to the bathroom during a long ride....My condition is considered a disability so maybe I'll get lucky an fUber will drop me for having to stop a ride and go to the bathroom.... lawsuit perhaps $$$


I would just tell the rider you need to stop for a quick bathroom break. That's reasonable on a long drive. They might need one too. I wouldn't be embarrassed about needing to use the bathroom.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

TOKI said:


> Why bother driving UBER if the cost of gas, maintenance or insurance is going to be your biggest issue. Take the rides near and far in the DMV area, my best rides at the time were longer rides but I still pick up short riders. I managed to do both when it good in the beginning but never factor all these cost in it like I am reading on this forum. Better yet get a better gas/mileage car to offset this concern, my car is a toyota corolla beautiful on gas and mileage. When I started out have gas and tolls $$$ was my concern in doing this business. I always had to have gas funds available in the front before caring about how much money I am going make. This was one of my challenges. Refusing a ride because of gas or how much it cost you to pay for your insurance is silly thinking. I would not drive my high-end vehicle for a ridesharing business like UBER, the cost and maintenance is too high and makes no financial cents to me. (If I can pull it off financially and not mess with my personal vehicle)I would be leasing or purchasing a 2nd car great that's low on gas & maintenance because of the driving distance and time needed to make money and break even.


I don't know where to begin with this.
The costs involved in using your private vehicle to fetch and deliver passengers IS the biggest issue between profit and loss. This is not a HOBBY TOKI , this is our JOB, our BUSINESS, for some of us, it's the difference between paying bills and being a burden on society. If you don't know EXACTLY how much it costs to do this, then you are an Uber wet dream driver. The kind of driver willing to put 100,000 miles on your car for a $57,500 annual gross income. What is the approximate cost of replacing your car every two years? 25% of your take home?

So go ahead, drive the way Uber wants you to drive your Corolla - pick up everyone even if you have to pay more to fetch and deliver than you get paid.

You understand, as a new driver, you pay Uber 25% of the fare. So, drive your Corolla 5 miles to pick up a minimum fare. At $2 a gallon, those five miles cost you about $1.50 in car expenses at 30¢/mile. (NOT gas expense, car expense)

Minimum fare in DC is $5.35 - $1.35 safe rides fee = $4 minus 25% = $3 minus $1.50 = $1.50 un-taxed gross profit.

So if you drive back to where you came from after dropping off and those "dead miles" are more than 5 miles, it cost you money to take that fare.

If you don't know this, and don't realize that after dropping that minimum fare that you should not drive another inch without a ping, then your business plan is flawed


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> How would anyone have known you were with Uber when you dropped her off? Sounds rather paranoid


It's called unwanted dead miles, driving 70 miles for $30 isn't worth it when I was driving x. Now a FLL run gets me much more on xl, you that kill your car happily doing the losing long runs are what keep fares low.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

TOKI said:


> I'm late on this forum. The only defense I give UBER is that once you activate your app, you telling customers you are available and accepting rides. You will get a low rating and possibly deactivated. Unfortunately, you don't have the options to pick and choose your riders locations and destinations, don't wait until to get to the customer and then cancel. USE GPS.


Although I severed relations with Uber, I never cancelled a trip for any reason cause I was new and learning the system. I only was with UBER 1 1/2 months, never had a cross word with any pax. I have no idea why they deactivated me, then broke relations with me altogether. I think and it is possible, the pax could of said I used a racial remark, cursed, who knows. Pax can say anything they want, UBER never tells you why. Big mistake using Pax giving you ratings. WHY are you there, because your young, That is my thinking, and for anyone here to say it must because of this or that, is nonsense because they weren't there. I think other drivers in the area, tell Pax to complain to Uber make up some comment--there's a reason--cut down the drivers in the area. People suck, and self indulging.


----------



## NoxiteLA (Jul 14, 2015)

why would you freaking care about the pax damn!!! I had this princes that asked me If I am sleepy then said even if you are just drop me safe after that i dont give a F.

and you some people expect us to provide an excellent service? by not letting down anyone? 

go buy an Arizona green tea from a 99 cent shop for every mile you spend on the road idiots.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberMensch2015 said:


> I couldn't care less about the pax. I'm running a business not a charity.
> 
> My rating is 4.91, i think I'm ok with my pax. Engage my services in a profitable manner and you get top notch service. Try and screw me and I'll leave your ass at the curb for some other moron to lose money.


Sounds like you're playing it right. The entire UBER platform functionality should be geared to accommodate this basic operating mode. UBER's job is to MATCH passengers with drivers who both want to go to the same place at the same time. And, at a rate both parties can agree with. That's why we call it RIDESHARING and not a taxi.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Sometimes long fares out of your way work out to your advantage. Yesterday was dead in my area and I had my app on while running errands. Got a trip notification and a call from the passenger right away saying I was going to be driving his keys up to him (60 miles away) but literally I would be on the highway the entire time. I debated canceling but went with it because in the 30 minutes before running errands and with our area being saturated with drivers I didn't have any other requests. 

At the end of the trip I ended up with a $60 trip and I had used $5 in gas. Mind you gas near me is $1.65 and I can get 40 mpg on the highway. My car is fully paid off and I want a new car but knew I was just gonna run this one into the ground until I got a new one so I'm not driving a new car - the car has 75k on it now. 

Best part was it took an hour to get up and back but I spent that time on the phone catching up with friends and just using it as stress relief too cause we all know girls love karaoke time while driving. 

Would others have declined the ride? Of course but I better $50 even if you want to take about depreciation and gas for 2 hours on a day I wasn't planning on doing much else. And his mom had a dozen cookies for me as well as a thank you for driving the keys up to him. 

Not everyone can be as lucky... But if you have the right car you can make a profit on long trips.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

DNicole said:


> Sometimes long fares out of your way work out to your advantage. Yesterday was dead in my area and I had my app on while running errands. Got a trip notification and a call from the passenger right away saying I was going to be driving his keys up to him (60 miles away) but literally I would be on the highway the entire time. I debated canceling but went with it because in the 30 minutes before running errands and with our area being saturated with drivers I didn't have any other requests.
> 
> At the end of the trip I ended up with a $60 trip and I had used $5 in gas. Mind you gas near me is $1.65 and I can get 40 mpg on the highway. My car is fully paid off and I want a new car but knew I was just gonna run this one into the ground until I got a new one so I'm not driving a new car - the car has 75k on it now.
> 
> ...


Great that worked out for you. The long trips can be great. The key however, and the topic brought up by the OP, is are you in control of what trips you agree to PRIOR to passengers getting in the car. UBER says no. You learn the destination after accepting the call (unless you employ some work around not sanctioned by UBER.)

UBER is technically a prearranged service, but they don't REQUIRE passengers to divulge the one key piece of information all smart drivers need: destination.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

stuber said:


> Great that worked out for you. The long trips can be great. The key however, and the topic brought up by the OP, is are you in control of what trips you agree to PRIOR to passengers getting in the car. UBER says no. You learn the destination after accepting the call (unless you employ some work around not sanctioned by UBER.)
> 
> UBER is technically a prearranged service, but they don't REQUIRE passengers to divulge the one key piece of information all smart drivers need: destination.


True. But a lot of passengers have no idea that we can't see where they are going. It's a lot about us letting them know and therefore when they do need those long trips to have that call ahead of time. I still have passengers ask how they can tip in the app. But my favorite request from passengers is they'd like to request a driver if they're out because they prefer certain drivers (I'm in a market with only 12 drivers so they tend to learn us quickly) or to be able to request a certain gender cause a girl I drove earlier in the evening canceled on 5 other trips till she got me cause I was the only female out that night and at 2am she didn't feel comfortable with a male.

My response was more so in response to *****ing about a 30 mile trip out of your way because it costs that much in gas.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> Rejecting trips based on distance is more common with an electric car. Before they added a 'green zone' for airport pickup queues, I would get requests from the hotels clear on the other side. I had to make sure they were going a short enough distance that I could even take them after wasting their time and my mileage getting to the pin.
> 
> During Sundance I have to cancel a lot because I need a full battery to get up to Park City. I might have a full battery more often this time around, owing to driver saturation. :x


Leafs, e-Golfs, etc., have no business in this business. Seriously, an 85 mile per day limit? Wow. You're only limiting your max income per day.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Sometimes long fares out of your way work out to your advantage. Yesterday was dead in my area and I had my app on while running errands. Got a trip notification and a call from the passenger right away saying I was going to be driving his keys up to him (60 miles away) but literally I would be on the highway the entire time. I debated canceling but went with it because in the 30 minutes before running errands and with our area being saturated with drivers I didn't have any other requests.
> 
> At the end of the trip I ended up with a $60 trip and I had used $5 in gas. Mind you gas near me is $1.65 and I can get 40 mpg on the highway. My car is fully paid off and I want a new car but knew I was just gonna run this one into the ground until I got a new one so I'm not driving a new car - the car has 75k on it now.
> 
> ...


I have to respectfully disagree with you. You drove 120 miles over 2 hours for $60. While you may want to get a new car, your current one with 75K miles is likely still worth quite a bit and every mile you drive diminishes it's value. Miles cost something whether you realize it or not, you are using up your car and bringing the day it needs to get repaired/replaced quicker. So in essence you are pawning your car or trading in equity for cash. There is no right car that is going to let you make anything approaching a reasonable amount of money at 50 cents a mile.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have to respectfully disagree with you. You drove 120 miles over 2 hours for $60. While you may want to get a new car, your current one with 75K miles is likely still worth quite a bit and every mile you drive diminishes it's value. Miles cost something whether you realize it or not, you are using up your car and bringing the day it needs to get repaired/replaced quicker. So in essence you are pawning your car or trading in equity for cash. There is no right car that is going to let you make anything approaching a reasonable amount of money at 50 cents a mile.


I bought my Focus for $16,500 - blue book value for it now is $6500. Even not factoring in how much the cost went down in value with just me signing paperwork and driving off the lot - if you take the $10000 I've lost in value and divide that by the 75,000 miles I've driven its gone down 13 cents per mile.

So if we take the $60 I earned from the trip, minus the $5 in gas, and the $15 for miles which is a higher estimant cause we didn't include how much I lost driving off the lot, I'm still earning $40 for the trip which is $20 an hour when I'm in an area that you only really get $5-8 fares throughout the night so you're lucky to see $10 an hour.

If you want to get even more technical - I get my car serviced every 5000 miles ($30 for a full oil change with tire rotation and the works) s0 if you take $30, divide it by 5000 and times it by the 100 miles I drove then its $.72. The tires I need for my car run $80 a piece, I only get new tires when there is a buy 3 get 1 and its free to install and do all the balancing so that's $240 for tires every 50,000 miles (the rough number most people agree with) so that's another $.57. So that still brings me to a $38 profit which is $19 an hour.

As a manager at a bank - I make $16.05 an hour (many people think nationwide corporate banks pay their employees - they don't, we just get to play with the money) - so I've made more than I make at a bank job and I didn't have to deal with people harassing me about their money and holds on checks and fraud.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

JimS said:


> Leafs, e-Golfs, etc., have no business in this business. Seriously, an 85 mile per day limit? Wow. You're only limiting your max income per day.


85 miles? I covered this in another thread. You need to do some basic research. You're only embarrassing yourself.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> 85 miles? I covered this in another thread. You need to do some basic research. You're only embarrassing yourself.


Yes, I read the other thread. There's a lot of opinions, but not much fact. I'll take it straight from the horse's mouth. http://www.nissanusa.com/electric-cars/leaf/charging-range/range/
Average of 107 miles. Of course, "Speed, topography, load, and accessory use can significantly affect the estimated range."
Pax: "Can you turn up the radio and charge my iPhone? Oh, and step on it...I'm late."


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

That's not the horse's mouth, that's the veterinarian or something. Get data from actual drivers who know how to operate an EV. I don't care what 'average' drivers nationwide get, either. If you're using a car for ridesharing then you'd better be above average at operating it.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I don't drive more than 30 miles from home so no valley no orange county no ie from south bay, f your $30 fare you'll almost never get a ride back from any of those locations


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

It can be pretty rough here if you end up in the burbs. Usually you get a ride heading back downtown eventually, but I've had unlucky streaks where I ended up with more dead then paid miles and got frustrated enough to bite the bullet and zip back downtown empty.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> If you don't have a 2-hour block of time available, why are you driving? I wouldn't bother going out for that short a shift.


I may have already been out for 6 hours for all you know. I just pointed out that AT SOME POINT I may have to be somewhere.

In any case, what's wrong with a 2 hour block if for instance it's after another job and I'm already in the area? I think that often works much better than being out for 8 hours or whatever you'd recommend. Why work during slow times?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DNicole said:


> I bought my Focus for $16,500 - blue book value for it now is $6500. Even not factoring in how much the cost went down in value with just me signing paperwork and driving off the lot - if you take the $10000 I've lost in value and divide that by the 75,000 miles I've driven its gone down 13 cents per mile.
> 
> So if we take the $60 I earned from the trip, minus the $5 in gas, and the $15 for miles which is a higher estimant cause we didn't include how much I lost driving off the lot, I'm still earning $40 for the trip which is $20 an hour when I'm in an area that you only really get $5-8 fares throughout the night so you're lucky to see $10 an hour.
> 
> ...


First off, a bank manager at $16 per hour is ridiculous.

However re the car: I had a Focus. Transmission went out at 60,000 miles. I had it for 146,000. Also replaced the starter and alternator and something else I can't recall except that it cost $800 (at different times, so had a rental to deliver pizza in--can't do that with Uber). You can't assume expenses are JUST routine maintenance. SOMETHING will bite you in the ass at some point. It may be after you stop Ubering, but it's still related to the extra miles.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> First off, a bank manager at $16 per hour is ridiculous.
> 
> However re the car: I had a Focus. Transmission went out at 60,000 miles. I had it for 146,000. Also replaced the starter and alternator and something else I can't recall except that it cost $800 (at different times, so had a rental to deliver pizza in--can't do that with Uber). You can't assume expenses are JUST routine maintenance. SOMETHING will bite you in the ass at some point. It may be after you stop Ubering, but it's still related to the extra miles.


My car hasn't had anything replaced at 75,000 except a battery and one set of tires - I'd ask yourself what sort of shape you kept your car in and what year it was as well. My sister has a Focus which is 5 years older than mine and she consistently has problems with it but a lot changes in 5 years as well, a lot of the early 2000's had issues with the transmission I have a 2011.

But that's Wells Fargo for you  Mind you I'm not in a large market like DC/LA/NY but yeah WF pays their service managers the same rate as their bankers unfortunately even though we're in charge of 90% of the operations and all the sales and service parts of the teller line. Best part of the company is 5 weeks paid vacation per year and paid holidays and every sunday off.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Wells Fargo... now it all makes sense.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> Wells Fargo... now it all makes sense.


Don't be mad at me for working there. But I get why a fellow employee with them or customer would have resentment for the company especially after the WSJ article


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not mad at you. I'm mad at the organization.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> Yeah, I'm not mad at you. I'm mad at the organization.


Yeah when my friends want to complain I just look at them and say I can't do much. At the branch level we are limited to what we can do and half the time have to call another department


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DNicole said:


> My car hasn't had anything replaced at 75,000 except a battery and one set of tires - I'd ask yourself what sort of shape you kept your car in and what year it was as well. My sister has a Focus which is 5 years older than mine and she consistently has problems with it but a lot changes in 5 years as well, a lot of the early 2000's had issues with the transmission I have a 2011.
> 
> But that's Wells Fargo for you  Mind you I'm not in a large market like DC/LA/NY but yeah WF pays their service managers the same rate as their bankers unfortunately even though we're in charge of 90% of the operations and all the sales and service parts of the teller line. Best part of the company is 5 weeks paid vacation per year and paid holidays and every sunday off.


 It was a 2005. And I delivered pizza in it. Kept up all maintenance. But Houston roads and pizza...just like Uber, not a good combination.

Commercial driving is harder on a car than commuting and tooling around to the grocery store. The miles don't reflect the wear and tear as you also tend to idle a lot.

I think Uber is worse for a car than pizza because you are in unfamiliar territory so much.

Some cars you're just unlucky. I've had other vehicles have nothing go wrong until over 100,000 miles. But my point is, you can't assume since nothing has happened, nothing WILL and cost you a big portion of your profit tomorrow.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It was a 2005. And I delivered pizza in it. Kept up all maintenance. But Houston roads and pizza...just like Uber, not a good combination.
> 
> Commercial driving is harder on a car than commuting and tooling around to the grocery store. The miles don't reflect the wear and tear as you also tend to idle a lot.
> 
> ...


That's why I stay in my town vs driving up to DC to Uber. Not only would I be adding an hour or 2 to drive up but I know my town (born and raised) and I've learned quickly once I drop off a pax I'm parking within the next few blocks to turn off my car and wait for the next request.

Bigger cities I can definitely see a lot more wear and tear on a car. For me I'm staying within a 15 minute/7 miles from center circle for a majority part of my night


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> 85 miles? I covered this in another thread. You need to do some basic research. You're only embarrassing yourself.


Please kindly embarrass me by pointing where you talk about this. I've looked through your posts, but quite frankly don't have the time to read all 400+. I did see where you "miss out on longer trips". That's great customer service. They request you expecting a ride and you won't take them because you won't be able to get home after taking them to their destination.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

If I can get the pax to their destination, I can get home. The problem is when I can't go far enough to get them where they need to go, usually because it's Park City in the middle of peak demand. And if it's peak demand, they can live with waiting five more minutes for a different driver.

As for driving range, here's a chart I found at the top of Google search results:








And try to keep in mind, that's not per day. That's per charge. Top drivers clock thousands of miles per week on a regular basis.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

How long to charge? 4 hours? So you have to take a break after every 135 miles @ 35 MPH, half of which don't generate revenue, charge it for 4 hours, then go out again. Hop up on the highway and you're down to 68 miles, including your drive home. And all that with NO A/C, NO Heater, Windows up. Must be comfortable. How anyone can put "thousands" per week is something I'd have to see. If you can even get 4 hours between 4 hour charges... Plus you sleep, etc...

I'm not dissing the Leaf - Could be a perfect commuter car to get back and forth to work and maybe even stop at Hooters on the way home. But I can sure buy five years of gas for $14,000. Because you CAN'T accept every ride because your time on the road is limited by unforeseen requests, it's not the best vehicle for Ubering or Lyfting. And when someone requests you to take them 30 miles and your fuel bar is at 5 so you turn them down, they have to request (and wait for) another ride and that's just poor customer service - no matter how swell of a guy you are.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

There are three tiers of charging, basically. All EVs have a standardized plug for use at level 2 stations (up to 9 hours for Leaf), and the Leaf at least comes with an emergency "trickle" charger that plugs the standard EV port into a residential outlet (which is considered level 1, takes up to a full day for Leaf). High voltage charging ports like the CHAdeMO or Tesla Supercharger are level 3 chargers (30 min to 80% for Leaf), and are proprietary to one or more brands of vehicle. I opted for the SL trim because it came with extra features including a CHAdeMO port. I don't know if I could drive a Leaf without the CHAdeMO. I first started Uber while I was hunting for a place downtown, and the CHAdeMO stations were all broken because of a transistor not working in "high" altitude. I had to longboard to places I wanted to check out while my Leaf was charging at a lame 6kW or so. I was doing Uber mostly just trying to get riders in my vehicle for the long trip toward downtown, and trying to grab a little extra cash while I was in the city running errands and such. At the time, I only planned to do Uber now and again on my days off from my real job, staging from home and just using it as a break from video games/college and a little extra play money. When they finally got the replacement CHAdeMO stations in January, it changed everything. Suddenly, I was grossing over $20 an hour even factoring in any time spent offline driving toward a charging station and waiting for my charge to get above the 'sweet spot' for being able to take 99% of requests. Sadly, nowadays I spend more time staging than driving thanks to saturation, so I usually get to watch my battery fill up to 80% or above at the dealership. At least now I don't have to turn down return trips at the airport, because my battery's always full anyway. 

Whether or not an EV is viable in your market will depend on several factors. Here, the majority of rides are in or near downtown, and trips out of the county pretty much never happen. I know what zones to avoid in order to not pick up people going up to Snowbird/Alta which is hell on an EV battery. The other main factor is how established the EV charging infrastructure is in your market. Here, you can find a dealership every 10 miles along I-15 almost the whole way from Ogden to Provo. The other factor that helps in this market is (lack of) cost to charge. The CHAdeMO stations here used to charge $0.20/kWh, but now they're free. I just had my battery pack warranty replaced, so that saved one of the bigger long-term expenses of an EV for up to another 100k miles. And it might even get warranty replaced again. Not to mention the battery was so low in capacity when I bought this thing (previously leased) that I increased my driving range by over 75% just in time for this year's cold weather. 

And yes, extreme temperatures are a huge factor in driving an EV. My energy economy tanks whenever it snows and I have to turn on the defroster to get all the pizza steam off my windshield. But I'm often cruising at 5kW or less, so using anywhere from 1-3kW on heat is really gonna have an impact. It matters quite a bit less if you're slamming 30kW on the freeway lol


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Twice. Both times I ended the trip and then if you were going somewhere else I'm going to another destination.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> Completely unacceptable. Seriously, if you aren't going to take them that is one thing but to be that rude and indecent to someone is just being a terrible human being. This is someone just trying to get home and you are treating them like they wronged you in some way. You are the type of driver that should be banned.
> 
> edit: not to mention that would have been about a $30 fare based on Houstons rates (after Ubers cut) for less than an hour of low-impact highway driving.


Uber loves you. You have no math skills and you actually care.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Digits said:


> I have declined a few based on other factors that I consider unacceptable,like more than four riders showing up,child in a bag,rider with an animal (other than a service animal), rider refusing to put out his Cuban cigar (I don't care how expensive that thing is, you can stay out of my car with it). I have never refused anyone based on their destination. I accepted the ping and now I shall take you to hell if need be.


I think you have forgotten this is a
RIDESHARE.
SHARE being the key word and the one with the car has all the power.
Choosing time and destination is your right. We are not taxi's ask uber.
Does Uber pay for Cars? Of course not. Show some balls!


----------

